# Questions on Turbo



## 07yetta (May 14, 2010)

Just a real quick question, would appreciate if someone could help me out. Not everyone has the money to dish out for APR's and such, but i was wondering if anyone knew how to make my turbo sound louder on my 2007 jetta?


----------



## Jayson13f (Jun 19, 2007)

change ur intake and put a DV007 on it. dont get talked into a blow off valve. these cars are made to recirculate that air.


----------

